

Nehe OpenGL Tutorials in Clojure (via Penumbra) - swannodette
http://github.com/swannodette/clj-nehe

======
swannodette

      glBegin(GL_QUADS);
      glVertex3f(1.0f, 1.0f, 1.0f);
      glVertex3f(-1.0f, 1.0f, 1.0f);
      glVertex3f(-1.0f, -1.0f, 1.0f);
      glVertex3f(1.0f, -1.0f, 1.0f);
      glEnd()
    

Becomes

    
    
      (draw-quads
        (vertex 1 1 1)
        (vertex -1 1 1)
        (vertex -1 -1 1)
        (vertex 1 -1 1))
    

Thanks to Zach Tellman's wonderful Penumbra,
<http://github.com/ztellman/penumbra>

Please fork and port more Nehe tutorials!

